# Truck Stop at Marlopa nr. Zaragosa



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any recent info on the truck stop just north-west of Zaragosa? I believe I saw something about it recently in relation to some problem or other? Is it still OK for servicing and/or overnighting or not?

We've stayed there in the past - some while ago - and realise it's not very smart, but it does the job, if it's stiil available.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have 'paused' there but the smell of urine and the greasy road surface that gets trodden into the van was not brilliant. Cascante, nearer to Pamploma on the other hand, is clean, quiet and adjacent to a natural hot thermal bath. It is free with the usual facilities and a fascinating little town to visit. We now visit it whenever in the area and this last September we were there for their little bull-run round the streets.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You could do a lot worse than the hotel at Cintruenigo.
It is a truck stop fuel station with a nice restaurant and hotel. Showers are downstairs. Very small village
About two miles south of the N232 on the N113
Nice, quiet and safe  
Try a Google

Also the hotel truck stop on the N232, just east of the N113 (direction Zaragosa) By the Go Cart track and has a swimming pool.
Cintruenigo is quieter. Food id good at both!

If you Google Cintruenigo, find the garage and hotel, then head north to the N232 and it is along the N232 on the right.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I always overnight on the motorway service station at Sobradiel just north of Zaragoza. Manned 24/7, been going there for about 14 years, never had a problem.

Mike


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice - that gives us enough options to play it depending how the days go and our mood on the day - which is, for us, the best way to go.


----------

